# Ugly slotcars round 2



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Let's see some more. Gotta go take some pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Bought this out of a junk box for the nose.


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is one of the ugliest cars in my case of runners, but at least it gets my girlfriend to race with me, it has super II mags, mean green arm and wizzard brushes with tuff ones gears. I have to make hers faster or else she gets frustrated and throws the controller down and won't race.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Jimmy49098 said:


> This is one of the ugliest cars in my case of runners, but at least it gets my girlfriend to race with me, it has super II mags, mean green arm and wizzard brushes with tuff ones gears. I have to make hers faster or else she gets frustrated and throws the controller down and won't race.



Dunno looks like a car some of the guys in Wednsday night chat might enjoy, at least according to my Wife...lol


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Dunno looks like a car some of the guys in Wednsday night chat might enjoy, at least according to my Wife...lol
> 
> 
> Dave


LOL, thats hilarious, on the rare occassion I can make wedn. night chat, my wife would walk in and say, "oh, your lil boyfriends and you haven fun". she thinks were all queer.....LOL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Dunno looks like a car some of the guys in Wednsday night chat might enjoy, at least according to my Wife...lol
> 
> 
> Dave


 
Thanks Dave. We'll remember that. See you later, it's CHAT nite tonight.

:lol: Dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ahhh my eyes- I'm blinded for life!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh no, it's the My Little Pony Cobra. 

"It's my girlfriend's car."

Yeah, right.

You silly savage.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> LOL, thats hilarious, on the rare occassion I can make wedn. night chat, my wife would walk in and say, "oh, your lil boyfriends and you haven fun". she thinks were all queer.....LOL



Thats where I got it from, My Wife thinks the same thing..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Thanks Dave. We'll remember that. See you later, it's CHAT nite tonight.
> 
> :lol: Dave


I may not make chat tonight, I have a class at 7 and I almost passed out at the bank today so may just come home and try and get some sleep...or maybe not...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dang, that thing is pink! It is glowing!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've been wanting to get in on this thread for a while, but I never got around to taking pics... now that a NEW thread has been opened, I just had to jump in...

Both of these were box-lot beauties; I inherited them when buying big boxes of slot car stuff. I can't take credit for them, I found them just as you see them here--the only thing I did was to add chassis for your viewing pleasure. (edit: that's not entirely true. Believe it or not, I was actually able to salvage something off the "van". It had a usable '57 Nomad front bumper on it when I got it, and I had a pink Aurora Nomad that needed it...)

First is the AFX '57 Nomad with the custom "Coke truck" extension. Mounted up beautifully on a MT Specialty chassis.










Note the thickness of the paint where it's chipped off just in front of the windshield. Looks like lime-colored plastic in there, no? Though the underside of the body is orange, I'm inclined to believe that it's orange paint, and the actual original color was lime green...



















More to come...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The Thunderturd has had some, er, aerodynamic enhancements added:










The removable hardtop roof is a nice touch:










The reason I'm guessing it started out as a Thunderbird is the two cutouts under the body... the Aurora Thunderbird had them right below the seat tonneau cover...










Anybody care to take a guess as to what the brown stuff is that was used to add to this beauty? Was there some sort of modeling putty used commonly in the '60s that looked like this?

--rick


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

*I think we've got a winner!!*

No offense, but those cars are UGLY (in a good way) Rick!!! :freak: 

That coke wagon looks like something Wallace & Gromit would drive. :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Park-

Those have got to be the ugliest slots I've ever seen! Congrats! :thumbsup:

I thought the second one was a Jag at first!

And to guess what that "stuff" is....nah, I'd better not, but it looks to be something called a "piece of" and not "brown stuff"...
How does it smell?  


I wish I could add something to this post, but all my "dogs" were shown in the first thread like this, last year.  




Cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
How much do they weigh? That looks like one of my first customs back in the early days of Aurora. Gotta love brush paint jobs. 

As far as that brown putty, I use to have alot of it lying around when my neighbor had a dog.  rr


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It took me a minute to stop laughing so I could type this... That red thing seems like it would leave skid marks on a porcelain bowl/tub track.

The truck is a rare and valuable replica from the lost episode of Sanford & Son where LaMont wanted out of the family business and converted the truck to haul pop.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick- Beautiful examples of body grafting. The Thunderturd is a riot. I thought it was a cobra gt. 
Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sure looks like wood filler to me. 

Rick, I'd say you put that fine custom piece up and E-Bay and see what it attracts, besides flies. We always lament about how stupid some E-Bay bidders are. That litter box refugee may allow us to find out just where the edge of the stupidity envelope really is.

On second thought, maybe we don't want to go there. It may be too discouraging...


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

PARK you'll be hard to beat with this two models. Ugliest as hell !!!
I couldn't stop laughing when I see 'em


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey JOEZ didn't I send you a super cool bondo corvette in the last pile of junk I sent you (the train set trade?)


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Jeez rick...

You pulled out all the stops on this one.
Not one car but two! 
And you say you can't take credit for those....:lol: 

Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Rick...I say split the pair...*

I agree with previous posts to put the Thunderturd on Ebay, I think that somebody will buy it, if only for the "yuks" factor... But the truck? ... I say no way. Now that's got potential. I say work with her a bit. Put a real hot chassis under it and race it now and then. Nothing like turning a few heads. At the very worst, it'll be a good mood-lifter for events that sometimes turn out to be entirely _too_ serious. Imagine the looks on the guys faces who you beat ! ! Who knows ...maybe the Fray someday? dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Anybody remember Corvette Summer?*

The movie with Mark Hamill, Annie Potts, and a tacky custom Corvette? Well, there was a time when that was my favorite movie...










Yep, this one I can claim responsibility for. I was maybe 12 when the first Magnum 440s came out, and this was one of them. The movie had come out three years earlier, and apparently it hadn't lost any of its magic for me...

--rick

edit: dang, this was an ugly-a$$ car even in 1:1. Do a Google Image search for corvette summer and you'll see what I mean. If you find the CorvetteMagazine.com article from there like I did, you can have views of the car from all around... hey, this just might call for a PROPER reproduction of this car in HO scale. Who makes an early 70's Corvette for Tjet chassis? :freak:


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

That is POO in there.....IT IS !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, It is pretty hard to follow the Thunderturd, (heh, that is even fun to type!) but I will give it a shot.
Here are a couple that (yes, I admit it) I have been putzing around with for a little while. All 4 bodies had been stepped on or other-wise abused by careless children and were cracked and missing bits. I think the second one could turn out pretty good when I fiddle with the mounts and get the stance right. A bit of filling and sanding....

the first one may turn into an "Avalanch" of sorts. I am not sure yet. I just couldn't stand to toss them out. maybe I should have? :tongue:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Joe, is the Blazer roof from a "Thing", kinda looks like it. Anyhow I think it looks cool, I like it. The "Bug" ain't half bad either, nice work bud.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The roof and decklid are from a datsun. Perfect fit! Thanks for the comps, but I figured they were fugly enough for this thread.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm diggin' on that Carrera Bug... that IS a Porsche tail, right?

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'm diggin' on that Carrera Bug... that IS a Porsche tail, right?
> 
> --rick


 Yup, Rick, sure is. The rear quarters of that tyco porsche were a perfect match for the doors (in hight and body-width) that I just had to try it. The rear window openings will need a bit of work but it should be kind of cool.

I shaved the raised edge of the spare wheel bucket on the roof in preperation of a fill. I am not sure how I am going to get around those jerry cans as the jl/afx mounts extend into them. It has been shelved for the time being. Thanks for the diggs! :wave:


----------

